# Dark Tower Series



## Kaellpae (Jul 2, 2011)

What do you think about Stephen King's Dark Tower?


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 2, 2011)

Easily one of the best series in ALL of literature. If you like King, the DT series is his Opus. When you read it, you'll understand why. He even ties in events in places from some of his other works into series in complex and intriguing ways. In terms of the author's ability to write, be creative, and draw inspiration from the godly muses, this is one of the best things I've ever read. And I say this after having spent time as both a student and teacher of literature.

That being said, there are some issues of note for prospective readers:

* The first book is the hardest to get through - but I promise things do get better from there. Book 1 is like chewing a piece of tough meat without much flavor...made much easier if you know that there is promise of dessert when you're done. It is still a decent read, but dryer and tougher to swallow than the rest. Consider Book 1 a test of your worthiness as a reader. If you meet the challenge, you'll be rewarded with the prize. Damn...that was all just too metaphoric. 

* You'll be pissed when you're done with the series. DO NOT, however, do any research as to why. If you have any knowledge of the series in terms of plot finality, you won't want to keep reading. I've never finished something on such a grand scale with so many mixed emotions at the end.

I simultaneously thought (when I finished reading):

"Stephen King is the man!"
and
"I want to punch him in the nose!"


----------



## Kaellpae (Jul 3, 2011)

I read The Gunslinger in the 7th grade. In the book's foreword it said he didn't know if he would write anymore for that series (it was a very old copy of the book.)  That was in 2001. It wasn't until 2005 that I happened to be at a book store and saw that one of his newest books was Songs of Susannah. So my reading frenzy started up and I fell in love with the story. I did a little background research into the series and ended up reading all the books that King said had anything to do with the DT. 

Very true about the ending being at the same time angering and hopeful. That series is at the top of, my referral list when it comes to people asking for a good read.

I'm looking forward to the theatrical versions of the books. And I've heard talks of an 8th book, taking place while Roland tells Eddie, Jake, and Susannah about his first ka'tet. King talked about wanting to fill in any plot holes he could, and it doesn't talk much about what Roland and the rest are doing in between his story tellings.


----------



## drkpyn (Jul 3, 2011)

I am the only person I know of that enjoys the ending of the series. Here's why:



Spoiler: the ending



A big part of reading the series for me was learning about Roland's character flaws. When the series started I had the impression that Roland was this uberhero who was wise and strong and could do no wrong. By the end of the series Roland has changed into a very flawed character that is easier to sympathize with. When we discover at the end that he must make the journey again, possibly in a string of many, many attempts, it lets us know that with each trip he will have the chance to do things a little better, hopefully overcoming his character flaws.

Plus, it's just fun to know that he's still out there somewhere trying to save us.


----------



## Kaellpae (Jul 3, 2011)

I enjoyed the ending. Especially since he has a chance to redeem himself eventually.


----------



## Dante Sawyer (Jul 3, 2011)

Best series I have ever read.

I can’t say much more than that.  I am a King fanatic and this series is simply amazing.  If you’ve read any of his other works you’ll notice character and setting references from many of them (‘Salem’s Lot and The Stand are the two that stand out most to me).  The way he’s able to tie plots and subplots of many of his books together his nothing short of masterful.

Now, as for what Map said about being pissed at the ending… I personally am not.  I guess I understand why one might be frustrated with it, but to say that it pissed you off… come on man.  Yeah I was expecting something a little different, but I really couldn’t picture the whole thing ending in any other fashion.  It certainly wasn’t one of King’s strongest endings, but I feel that it was the right ending.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 3, 2011)

It most assuredly is the right ending...still pissed though! haha


----------



## Dante Sawyer (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay, so you're pissed that the book had the right ending?  Really? Haha, come on, why would you be pissed that a book ended the right way?


----------



## Kaellpae (Jul 4, 2011)

Angered by feeling Roland's anger about starting over.

Unrelated note: I had a Great Dane that I named Roland. His personality was more akin to Oy, Eddie or Cuthbert though.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 4, 2011)

I grew up with Stephen King, I know the first two movies I ever saw were The Shining and The Lion King. I remember being madly in love with The Stand when it came out, and seeing Salem's Lot and other really long King movies as a kid. They were some of the first 'adult' books I read, too. Him and Crichton (also because I loved the movie). Though my love of horror has fallen, I think of it as something I loved as a child, when I got my hands on The Gunslinger, I was into fantasy and Westerns (still am), so the reliable name and the premise pulled me in. Not to mention, as I said, I was a big fan of The Stand as a kid, and they reference each other a bit. And I didn't mind the ending. But I like bleak, and though I thought it could have been done better, the main idea of it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Angharad (Aug 14, 2011)

"Book 1 is like chewing a piece of tough meat without much flavor... made much easier if you know that there is promise of dessert when you're done."  I love this metaphor!  I've heard that this series is supposed to be great, but I couldn't make it through the first book; I thought it was simply awful.  So I haven't gotten to dessert yet!


----------



## Dante Sawyer (Aug 14, 2011)

Angharad said:


> I've heard that this series is supposed to be great, but I couldn't make it through the first book; I thought it was simply awful.  So I haven't gotten to dessert yet!


You need to invest some more time into this series. It's amazing. The first book is somewhat dry (accept when you flashback to Roland's childhood), but after that, there are few series that can compare.


----------



## Behelit (Aug 15, 2011)

I enjoyed the first book, whether good or bad it did have me yearning for a better understanding. Trying on the second book and I didn't even finish it. The beginning is very gripping, but then he starts head jumping and I lost interest. I suppose I had expectation of a specific style and setting(Dark Fantasy? Sorcery?) and ended up feeling cheated when he goes modern day.

Don't get me wrong, Stephen King is a great writer and his building of suspense is superb, its just his style usually doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Theankh (Aug 15, 2011)

These are in my list of books I will read over and over for the rest of my life  I think I started in a lucky way - I borrowed the second one from the library but the first one wasn't to be found, so I wasn't put off by it. Now I've actually read the whole series, reading the first one because it's just another facet of the whole thing, rather than a questionable first impression.

There are two people in this world - those who can accept an ending like the Dark Tower, and those who are infuriated by it


----------



## Kelise (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm incredibly odd and don't enjoy King's writing at all. I'm very aware I'm in the vast, vast minority here. I just can't stand his ...tone, I suppose it is. Though I've only tried The Stand and Dark Tower. I've also read On Writing and didn't learn anything I hadn't already read in other writing books - but that can be said of most of them once you've read a handful.

I really wish I did enjoy them, though. They're easy to get hold of and would give me a whole lot to read. Utter shame, really.


----------

